# Ridgid Faucet and Sink Installer



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I have had this tool for a short time and have to say that it's, in my opinion, extremely well-designed. It replaced a similar tool from Sioux Chief. 

Have you ever reached for an oval-handled stop beneath a counter and were not able to turn it by hand? The attachment on the end of this tool really works.

Holding a strainer while trying to turn off the nut? I've so far used it on both stainless and plastic strainers and it came through like a champ.

Those nuts on the braided no-burst faucet hookups? The Sioux Chief tool was very particular about fitting only some faucet nuts, but the Ridgid tool has fit just about all of them. 

And you can't beat the price!


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

If I can't free up things the way I have bein for 20 plus years ,I'll just hang up my wrenches.Same with the faucet shank nuts,though I do have a nice nut buster which cuts the nuts and uses a 1/2" drive ratchet.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I have the same thing, I use it only for the basket strainers, a helping hand.

overall I like it. I also use it in combination with a blue basket strainer wrench I purchased


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

Threaderman said:


> If I can't free up things the way I have bein for 20 plus years ,I'll just hang up my wrenches.


I agree. And I CAN free up things the way I have been for 42+ years, though it's not as easy as it used to be. But I prefer better tools that make my job easier. This tool and the Sioux Chief tool that preceded it can make installations much easier than using a basin wrench and even save a lot of laying on your back.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

[QUOTE"WestCoastPlumber"]I also use it in combination with a blue basket strainer wrench I purchased[/QUOTE]

I have one of those, too. Once I purchased a big plastic gadget that was supposed to be used for the same purpose and found it to be a piece of worthless junk. But the metal wrench works pretty well on most strainers. (I usually install the specification strainers with the long shank and don't need it for those, but it's great for getting the old ones off.)


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

Herk said:


> I agree. And I CAN free up things the way I have been for 42+ years, though it's not as easy as it used to be. But I prefer better tools that make my job easier. This tool and the Sioux Chief tool that preceded it can make installations much easier than using a basin wrench and even save a lot of laying on your back.


 
I knew that would get you old man :laughing:


----------

